# Help on fishing above Meldahl and Chilo ramp.



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I might be fishing that section of the river in September. I have never fished that part of the Ohio, will trying to get some catfish. far up river is Chilo ramp from the dam?
Are there any skipjacks up there?


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Not sure about skip jacks. Chilo ramp is a nice one and about 2to 3 miles past the dam.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Stampede said:


> Not sure about skip jacks. Chilo ramp is a nice one and about 2to 3 miles past the dam.


Thanks for the information!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Lots of small skipjack at meldahl dam right now. The bigger skips just slowed down a couple weeks ago.


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

you can actually graph some of the old chilo dam about 100 hundred yards from the ramp … it looks like great structure on my depth finder


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

DAVELEE said:


> you can actually graph some of the old chilo dam about 100 hundred yards from the ramp … it looks like great structure on my depth finder


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the information! I just hope _ might find an open seat for a SWOCC tournament._


----------

